
Alali: New way to put chemical and biological molecules onto quantum computers - samarthsandeep
https://github.com/QC-at-Davis/ALALI/wiki
======
samarthsandeep
ALALI was created to make it really simple for biological and chemical models
to be used in tandem with quantum algorithms.

